# Dead battery - where is it? How to open boot?



## marygcross (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi
My TT has been garaged for about 2 months and when I came to start it, it was dead. Now have my brother on the case to charge but he can't find battery. Handbook says conflicting things

1. In boot - but how can you open boot manually with no power?
2. Under floor of passenger seat - is this correct

Need to sort asap as giving car back to Audi on Friday. Please can someone advise where battery is and how to get to it without any power. Doors are open so can get to interior of car and bonnet.

Any help gratefully accepted

M


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Mary,
You should be able to find the battery on the right hand side of the engine bay (as you look at it) just behind the headlight unit. You have to take a cover off with a screwdriver - 2 or 3 screws - and the battery 'should' be there.

Good luck!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a nice first post...... 

Mary please be careful on how you will jump start the car. TT doesn't like power surges and there are too many electronics to go wrong.......
Battery needs to be attached to the jump start in a particular way. I am sure someone will come along with better memory than mine....... :roll:


----------



## erinsunc (May 6, 2009)

Under the floor of passenger seat..... ?

In my honest opinion, you seem to be well out of your depth. Get the RAC, AA or another breakdown company to come and jump your car for you.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Depending on the version of TT you have the battery may be in the engine compartment or in the boot.

To open the boot: Inside the car behind the handbrake is a cover (you may have an arm rest or cup holder fastened through this cover) unclip the cover and you should see a loop which you can pull to release the bootlid.

As for starting the car, your best bet is to recharge the battery and then use that. However you can use jumpleads. The recommended way (I was told) is to connect the battery to the donor battery (without the donor car's engine running) and leave for approx 2 mins, then crank the engine on the TT to start it. Leave the leads connected for 5 mins before carefully removing them. Let the TT run for at least 20 mins to boost the battery fully.

(There is a flaw in the above, in that you could end up with two flat batteries if the TT wont start)


----------



## RTune (Oct 22, 2008)

if the battery is totally flat i would recommend a decent long charge with a proper charge to cycle the battery to makesure you dont kill it off!!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree with RTune - trickle charge the battery but first remove the positive lead from the battery and connect your charger directly to the battery so that no power from the charger is put through the electrical system of your TT.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I had mine jump started the other week at my local garage who are vw/audi specialists and he said that you must not connect the earth connector to the battery, just the "live" and earth the other cable within the engine bay, which he did.

He said as others have mentioned that there are lots of electrics that can go pop if done wrong, I have heard that you should put the lights and blowers on so that some of the initial surge of power is taken powering them ?? may be bolloc*s

Charlie


----------



## marygcross (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. At least I know where the boot pull is now. I've admitted defeat and called in a mechanic to sort - too many things to go wrong!


----------

